# Spiele-Keys-Verkaufsplattform



## CoDBFgamer (24. März 2017)

Guten Tag,

da hier leider keiner meinen Hitman-Key kaufen möchte, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit einer von diversen Keys-Verkaufsplattformen gemacht hat.
Mittlerweile gibt es ja schon einige wie z.B. G2A oder steamtrades.com. Ich hab solche Plattformen noch nicht genutzt, weder als Käufer noch als Verkäufer. 
Auf welcher dieser Plattformen kann ich denn am einfachsten meinen Key verkaufen? 

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.


----------



## Rising-Evil (24. März 2017)

also als Key-Seller ist * mmoga * ziemlich vertrauenswürdig und flexibel, z.B. als ein Kumpel und ich, wir uns ein Spiel aus Versehen zu oft bestellt hatten, haben wir das Geld gleich zurückerstattet  bekommen.

* G2A * genießt zwar nicht den besten Ruf (siehe das Reddit-AMA-Fiasko von vor kurzem), jedoch sind die Keys alle nutzbar, und auch eine Rückerstattung (da Steam einen Lizenz-Key aus meinem Account genommen hatte (GTA 5)) klappte ohne Probleme.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (24. März 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Leider sehe ich gerade, dass ich meinen Startpost etwas undeutlich formuliert habe. Ich möchte einen Key verkaufen und nicht kaufen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. März 2017)

Bei 27 Euro ist das natürlich nicht ganz leicht, ich bin meinen damals für 15 Euro per Shpock App losworden. Woanders wird es schwer wegen FSK 18.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (24. März 2017)

Ist Shpock App wie ebay-Kleinanzeigen, nur auf dem Smartphone?


----------



## Batze (25. März 2017)

Versuch es doch mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen. Kostet nichts und ist schnell erstellt so ein Angebot.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (25. März 2017)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Ist Shpock App wie ebay-Kleinanzeigen, nur auf dem Smartphone?


Genau, aber es sind Sachen ab 18 erlaubt. Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen werden die sofort gelöscht.


----------

